# Damage to hymer rear skirt advice required please



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone help please I have scuffed the bottom skirt of my van Hymer 694. I need the two plastic end caps. Haven't a clue were to source them from. Gutted I've damaged it.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to the web site of Hambilton Engineering Ltd. and thank you for visiting us. If you are a Hymer owner then you'll probably know us already. If you are a potential Hymer owner then we hope that we'll meet you soon.

As regards our work, it is all fully guaranteed and will not affect your Hymer warranty. As a matter of fact, we carry out warranty work for some dealers on the European Mainland already. We are great believers in a free European market, and if you have already bought a Hymer abroad then we will be more than happy to work on it.

To find out more about Hambilton Engineering Ltd. and what we do, or to see the Hymers that we have for sale plus our on-line database of privately owned Hymers, please click the buttons to the left hand side of the page.

We would like to wish all our customers, past, present and future, a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Once again, we will not be sending out Christmas cards but will be donating the equivalent amount of money to two charities here in the North West of England.

We look forward to seeing you again in 2014.

E-mail: - Enquiries

Hambilton Engineering Ltd., Bee Lane, Penwortham, Preston, Lancs, PR1 9TU 
Telephone: 01772 315078 FAX:- 01772 324263 
E-mail: - [email protected]

Try this man if anybody can help you he will


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

You will also find that Chris at http://www.premiermotorhomesltd.com is extremely helpful and I am sure he will be able to source any parts that you need.

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Tony and thanks Mike,

If you can PM me either your serial or chassis number, then I can locate your Hymer on the parts system andidentify the parts you require.

I have recently had to order the same parts for a body repairer, the end caps are low value, and the slim skirt section was also well priced and would be cheaper to replace than repair.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Chris. I will pm you my chassis number later today. Regards Tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Tony, 

Thank you for your PM, which I have responded to. Please find below the diagrams from the Hymer parts system for your motorhome depicting the skirts, and also the kitchen units as discussed.

LH skirt end cap €1.85 Hymer have 54 in stock 
RH skirt end cap €1.23 Hymer have 310 in stock 
Skirt profile 82mm €25.27 Hymer have 14 in stock 

For the benefit of other members please note that Hymer invoice dealers in € so prices are subject to exchange rate conversion to £ and exclude VAT. These parts may not be the same for other models, so please ensure that for all parts orders your preferred dealer is provided the serial number of chassis number to be able to accurately locate the parts for your motorhome.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Chris it's the plastic drawer no 2 which is the cutlery drawer . I will call you Friday when you at work to place the order

Regards Tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Tony,

I'll await your call on Friday, then we can chat about this part in more detail.

I know I said from 9 am in my PM, but I'll probably need half an hour to settle back in upon reopening and squeeze an all important first cuppa if thats ok?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's ok Chris I will leave it till mid day :lol:


----------

